# 07 brute front tire



## billybob36703 (May 4, 2011)

i got a 07 brute and the front left tire has a lean to it like this / and the right side is straight its got a 2 in lift and 30 in backs i checked the wheel bearings and ball joints and a-arm bushings all of it seemed tight and neither one of the a-arms are bent any suggestions


----------



## billybob36703 (May 4, 2011)

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

upper a arm bushings


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Bent rear upper control arm mount.

Does it look like this?










Then check here:


----------



## billybob36703 (May 4, 2011)

Yea its leaned out like that not as bad tho all the bushings feel tight


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

Could be anything from bad wheel hub bearings,bent a-arm,bent upper a-arm mount,bad a-arm bushings - though the tire would lean in probably,I think you can check the upper a-arm mounts with a square off the frame - the mounts should be 90 degrees down from across the front frame/side to side.


----------



## billybob36703 (May 4, 2011)

yeah i know it could be anything i called myself checking everything thats y i asked for help cause i was stumped by it


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

Yeah,I had the problem where both my front tires were leaning in at the tops due to bad a-arm bushings and ball joints - I still have to check my rear upper a-arm mounts up front to see if they are bent,but some of the leaning in was due to weak shock springs,so I installed coil spring spacers and that brought the tops out much better near center. I also have the left rear tire top leaning out,which I have to look into yet - could be due to rear a-arm bushings or hub bushings.


----------



## billybob36703 (May 4, 2011)

Well thanks to yall I found my problem the top a-arm mount ended up being bent out got it back in some but just gotta figure out how to get it the rest of the way


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

My left front tire leans out like that at the top. I believe my a-arm mounting bracket is bent. I hammered it back in a while ago, and it straightened the tire up. But I've riden it a few times now and it's leaning again. I guess I have to weld in some extra support. Take a lesson from me, don't crash your Brute. They don't like it.


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

I checked my front upper a-arm mounts today - found the left side is good,but the right is almost 1/8 inch out - the top of tire leans in alittle.I'll be looking into adjusting the mount soon.


----------

